# Feeding Blue Rams



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

*Going for Kribs now, Please help me out.*

Hey, I can finally post in the cichlid section. lol But I want it to stay that way so I need some help. I got 2 Blue Ram Dwarf Cichlids on Sunday. I came home from work tonight and one of my Rams was dead. I'm guessing its not anything I did that caused it because it was so fast and I didn't notice any problems, but I could be wrong. I was gone all day today. Anyway, my biggest question is how do I feed my Rams (well it will be 2 again w/ in a day or 2). I feed the flakes and even have some freeze dried blood worms, but they don't swim to the top of the tank for the food like my other fish and I don't really see them eat. Should I be worried, could that be why one died? I heard it doesn't hurt if Rams go a day or two w/o eating though. I just want to know if there are any tricks to feeding them or if I just need to give them time. Please help me. And give me all the advice on Blue Rams that you have. I want to do my best. Thanks in advance.

Edited the title:10/6


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

The best would be to ask the store where you purchased them what they were feeding. Also I fed mine a lot of frozen brine shrimp along with live BBS but that is not necessary unless breeding them.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

I did get some frozen brine shrimp as a treat. I guess I will ask tomorrow. Wish I would've thought of that. Any more advice would be great!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi,
No, it didn't die because the were "hungry", it died because their is something wrong with your water.
What's the Ph, nitrates, like? I hope your tank's cycled.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Rams can be sensitive to water conditions, and they like soft, acidic water. I'm not sure I'd keep them with long finned danios as they might nip at them. Mine eat flakes and freeze dried bloodworms, and I give them frozen worms too as a treat. 
As for why yours died, it wasn't from not eating so don't worry about that. It takes them a while to warm up after being moved. It may have been sick when you got it. Find out your water parameters and we can help you more.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

alright thanks. The people at the fish store will check my water when I take it back. As for Danios not being good tankmates...I talked for a couple weeks about what fish would be best and all and thats what was suggested. I guess it was bad advice and no one corrected it. That kinda stinks, we'll see how they do.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think regular, short finned danios would be a problem, just the long finned ones. And you never know, they may end up being perfectly fine. Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I've lots my first 2 Rams and I don't know why. And then today I lost the replacement. So I've lost all three that I've tried. At my lfs they checked my water with several test and check for ammonia and they guy, who I believe does know a lot about what he is talking about, said everything is fine chemically. But I've lost all 3, he asked me about growths or anything like that and I didn't notice any. The last one to go I checked and he has no signs that he was attacked and I never saw the other fish go after any of my rams. (and I watch my fish a lot) Does anyone know what my problem could be. The rest of my fish are fine. I didn't even lose any otos!! Please help me, I don't want anymore fish to die. 

My lfs carries Kribs, would they be any better? I prefer the Rams but they don't seem to prefer me. :-( 

Please help!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

sometiems they are fed on a different diet, so suddenly changing their diet can affect them in ways, but they should eat bloodworms, !!!!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The problem is your water. If you're going to keep delicate fish like rams, you need to buy apropiate test kits. Once you've bought a pH test kit, and a nitrite test kit, then I will guide you every step of the way. Secret to fish KEEPING: "Don't rush, even if the system efficientcy isn't what it's meant to be which puts all other inhabitants at risk".


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Would Kribs require the same test kits or would they be easier? I just don't want to put even more money into these Rams and have it still not work out. Or are you pretty sure thats my problem.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Basically, you need to know your pH (for rams) and it's essential to know your nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia levels.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I got a test kit. It looks to me like everything is ok except the nitrite. Do I buy something to add to it from my lfs or what do I do to help that. Other than that everything seems to be alright. I'm thinking of going with Kribs now though. My lfs said their rams don't usually last there more than a week and the girl I talked to just didn't seem to think a whole lot of the quality of the Rams. They do have kribs though, but I want to get everything balanced before I get them. What will I need for them? Do you know specific levels? Anything special I need to know. Thanks for you're help so far. I want to get this right.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Regular water changes and patience are the only way. I woulnd't get any more fish until your nitrite goes down. About 10% a day is good at the moment.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Most rams you find these days are commerically bred out in Singapore. They do not come in to the petstore in the best shape. It may not be a water problem at all. It may be best for you to wait until the fish has been in the store for at least a week before taking it home. Would they possibly hold it for you on layaway?


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

there is obviously something wrong with the water


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

What are you basing that on? They were probably sick when he got them.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

kribs are a great fish to breed! even if you have a small hickup they should be able to get through it there a very hardy fish  good luck!


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, well, I've bought a test kit and I've been doing water changes. I think I want to get Kribs because my lfs even says their Rams don't last long. But I was talking to my mom (who knows nothing about fish) about my nitrates and nitrites and she said our water, which is well water, is a little high in one of the two, nitrites or nitrates but it didn't matter for drinking. I tested out water straight out of the faucet and its showing between 40 and 80 for nitrates. (it says 40 is safe and 80 is unsafe) Is that a problem? Will that be a problem with getting Kribs? I want to do this right! Please help me out.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, you will need to reduce the nitates in that water..the only way you can do that is just by water changes.. but..the water you do changes in already has nitrates in it...so, you could try to buy RO water from your lfs, that is water that has nothing in it like chlorine or minerals that usual water has. When you get kribs get at least 4 1 male and 3 females to get a pair. When they do pair up remove to other 2 instantley otherwise they will kill the other fish and we dont want that. Remember...dont get kribs JUST yet only get them when your water is right


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Is there a chemical I can buy to nuetralize the nitirates? I'm sure its not exactly cheap to BUY water everytime I have to change the water. Any ideas??


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i have a question, did you cycle your tank in the begining? also i would try live foods if you want the rams to eat


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Also, the other consideration would be that using RO water all the time will affect the pH. You could buffer it with your tap water though. It would be a matter of working out the levels.


----------

